# Who are the Current Top Producing Stud Dogs ?



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

I am sure the answer to this question can be easily found but as usual if it's in front of me I have trouble finding things...

Who are the top, say five, stud dogs ? I am sure Grady is one of them but who are the others ?

Thanks, Alan


----------



## Capt_hooks (Jan 5, 2014)

I am sure Grady is a top producer, but it must have alot to do with the female he is bred to. My Grady pup was out of a Qaa bitch and him and his brother wont handle any pressure, and I know another guy that had one from another litter and he was the same way, he sold his dog for $200 as a pet. He is a smart dog and dont take much to teach him anything but he is slow as christmas and doesnt have alot of drive you have to try to pump him up to get him going.


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

I guess I should have stated that I was not looking for any negatives, just want to know who the top stud dogs are.

Thanks.


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

I'd have to say for great looking pups...

http://www.minefalls.com/Windfalls Pipeline.htm


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

.44 magnum said:


> I'd have to say for great looking pups...
> 
> http://www.minefalls.com/Windfalls Pipeline.htm


Great looking rottweiler. Could stand to lose some weight, though.


----------



## Quackwacker (Aug 16, 2011)

there is a list in this months HRC magazine of top producing UKC dogs


----------



## Capt_hooks (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry for the negative just hit me when you mentioned his name. But "Slider" seems to be a very popular stud now days.


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

.44 magnum said:


> I'd have to say for great looking pups...
> 
> http://www.minefalls.com/Windfalls Pipeline.htm


That's a great looking dog, right breed too.


----------



## Ethompson63 (Sep 13, 2013)

UKC's website shows all time, current and I think even females. Do some searching around on there and you can find it. Of course they only keep track of HRC titles.


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Grady, Shaq, Fen, Merlyn. There are plenty more obviously but they have all thrown some good stuff as of late.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

http://www.retrieverresults.com/rr/Rank/Rank?RT=SS


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Charles C. said:


> Great looking rottweiler. Could stand to lose some weight, though.



lol, I was thinking the same thing before I saw your response. 


But to each their own, I reckon. Not everyone is going to like the same.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I have trained or owned 5 or 6 Grady or Trav pups and my experience is completely different than yours. Maybe it was the trainer. OP sorry about the hijack. 





Capt_hooks said:


> I am sure Grady is a top producer, but it must have alot to do with the female he is bred to. My Grady pup was out of a Qaa bitch and him and his brother wont handle any pressure, and I know another guy that had one from another litter and he was the same way, he sold his dog for $200 as a pet. He is a smart dog and dont take much to teach him anything but he is slow as christmas and doesnt have alot of drive you have to try to pump him up to get him going.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

to narrow the search you can look at the last couple of National Derby Lists, and also the summation after each of the National Amateur and National Open, they list the Sire with the most progeny that year...Those lists IMO are truer yardsticks in the grand scheme of things....

as mentioned in an earlier post Retriever Results usually has a database/list of the top producing Sires based on AA points accumulated by their progeny, also a very good way of seeing who are really the Top Sires


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Daren Galloway said:


> http://www.retrieverresults.com/rr/Rank/Rank?RT=SS


Someone told me the above link isn't working, so here it is again.

2001 - present
FT sires: http://www.retrieverresults.com/rr/Rank/Rank?RT=SS
FT dams: http://www.retrieverresults.com/rr/Rank/Rank?RT=SD
Derby Dog sires: http://www.retrieverresults.com/rr/Rank/Rank?RT=DS
Derby Dog Dams: http://www.retrieverresults.com/rr/Rank/Rank?RT=DD

Mid-2009 - present
HT sires: http://www.retrieverresults.com/rr/Rank/Rank?RT=MS
HT dams: http://www.retrieverresults.com/rr/Rank/Rank?RT=MD


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Repaupo said:


> That's a great looking dog, right breed too.


Depends on what you are looking for!!! IMO UKC is a good resource and Retriever Results has great info. Look around and have some idea of what kind of Lab you want and why. Two different types of Labs between this one in the pic and Grady! IMO


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Some of today's top producing sires have not yet made the headlines. Check the classes of 2017-2020 to see who they are.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

I wish the AKC would put out sire and Dam reports like the HRC-UKC, they list sire with total # of progeny and total # of titles/point, ranking them as a percentage. Which is nice when comparing, after all if one sire only has a few pups and another has 100s, who's more likely to have pups with more titles/points? Still 10 pups with titles/point out of 10 pup total, is better than 10 out of 100 pups. Popularity (sometimes assumed productivity) favors a sire with a larger quantity of pups. It's basic math; when you have a large # of pups it's likely that more of them are going to succeed. I'm not sure how it speaks to the sire having superiority in terms of production, unless you compare the total # of puppies/breedings, and then take into account how particular match-ups pan out (whether this sire only nicks with certain lines, or seems to mix well with many different ones). Not to take away from studs that are popular, they may indeed be great producers, still hard to level a playing field when litter and pup numbers aren't taken in to account.

If I were to a look at a derby I have interest in this weekend there are (many Grady pups, several Pirate pups, a few Emmit pups and other sires with only a single pup); All things being equal (basic odds) will favor the sire with more entries. If much is the same across country the deck is already a bit stacked for particular sires. Talent should take the day, but it's usually better to have several tickets to punch.

So judging by the derby runnings, the producers right now are in my area Grady, Pirate, Emmit, not seeing as many Shaq pups in derby this year) 
Tubb seems to be gaining in popularity, however I haven't seen any of his get yet.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Capt_hooks said:


> I am sure Grady is a top producer, but it must have alot to do with the female he is bred to. My Grady pup was out of a Qaa bitch and him and his brother wont handle any pressure, and I know another guy that had one from another litter and he was the same way, he sold his dog for $200 as a pet. He is a smart dog and dont take much to teach him anything but he is slow as christmas and doesnt have alot of drive you have to try to pump him up to get him going.


Nice way to join the fray.....pffff


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

You have a great site, Josie!




JKOttman said:


> Someone told me the above link isn't working, so here it is again.
> 
> 2001 - present
> FT sires: http://www.retrieverresults.com/rr/Rank/Rank?RT=SS
> ...


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Capt_hooks said:


> am sure Grady is a top producer, but it must have alot to do with the female he is bred to. My Grady pup was out of a Qaa bitch and him and his brother wont handle any pressure, and I know another guy that had one from another litter and he was the same way, he sold his dog for $200 as a pet. He is a smart dog and dont take much to teach him anything but he is slow as christmas and doesnt have alot of drive you have to try to pump him up to get him going.







I've seen Grady pups at 5 mo old that werent worth a nickel but were damn nice dogs a year later.
Ive been training one that is just over2 now, not a great dog but a good one.


----------



## Loran Marmes (JR) (Jan 19, 2013)

Lot of answers could come your way, there are lots of up and comers that are just starting to be bred and pups are too young to know, one that comes to mind in that catergory is B Bumble, top producers that i see a lot of are Grady, Shaq, Chopper, Carbon, Meryln, Cosmo is still in the mix, Patton i would say is in there too, Ali is throwing some nice young dogs also, Slider, Cant forget about Auggie either(sire of bullet)


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Would have loved to be around for that $200.00 pup some don't have patience and some just don't know how to train, and apparently money to throw away. I've seen the two guys that help with my dogs rehabilitate some to you couldn't tell, hats off to Scott and Dave for their patience and love of the dog. Owner of a Grady female he definitely takes my vote!! There are a tremendous amount of dogs out there it's what makes the game fun. Have a great bunch of pups out there out of FC AFC Mickey and my Grady girl pi?? cutt'n thoroughbreds can't wait to see. He's definitely an up and coming, watch and see GO Mickey!!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Where the pups go (the owner & the trainer) has a lot to do with how the stud is perceived. Pups from leading FT performance dogs go to high level FT homes & get exposure to top level pros. My point gets to the perennial topic of whether a dog is more a product of the breeding or the training. There is the perception that certain studs are among the top producers but they might be mean & produce mean/antisocial pups. Others might be producing a large percentage of soft pups among their progeny. You need to look a little deeper than just the top pups produced by a stud. You might find a top producer is also producing a lot of pups with undesirable traits.


----------



## Twin Willows Labs (Feb 4, 2014)

JKOttman said:


> Someone told me the above link isn't working, so here it is again.
> 
> 2001 - present
> FT sires: http://www.retrieverresults.com/rr/Rank/Rank?RT=SS
> ...


Not to hijack, but how many of these boys, besides Pirate obviously, throw those cute little brown dogs we all love so much?


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Twin Willows Labs said:


> Not to hijack, but how many of these boys, besides Pirate obviously, throw those cute little brown dogs we all love so much?


I believe pirate was a top sire a few years ago, because he was FC-AFC black (didn't carry the stigmata of actually being brown ), but he could throw chocolate (positive for those looking for that), he also was EIC/CNM clear. Don't seem to be many performance studs that throw color, and are clear/clear many are EIC carriers, so I doubt very few will ever get the distinction of being top producers, just based on the small amount of breedings they are involved in. But if you like little brown dogs, might as well track the sire of those dogs. (Roux) he's in the top 10 of HRC sires this year, and has many offspring with FT points and wins, considering the limited breeding he has had. Drake was lost too soon, limited quantity = limited breedings, but also throws nice pups. Still both dogs have the stipulation of being chocolate, which will limit breeding. If you wanted to have a top producing dog, the ability to throw talent is of course paramount, but being black, clear/clear and also throwing color, opens up many further opportunities.


----------



## Capt_hooks (Jan 5, 2014)

Man I missed the rule about posting something negative about Grady pups. I am sure its just a handfull of pups to all the good ones he has thrown, but if someone is going to get one it would be me. As far as my Grady dog I still have him and he is almost 2, still hope one day he will wake up and get motivated.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Seriously......


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I am amazed that more people aren't going to Ford. The number of titled dogs relative to the # of his progeny is stupid good.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Mike W. said:


> I am amazed that more people aren't going to Ford. The number of titled dogs relative to the # of his progeny is stupid good.


Wish there was a Like button!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Mike W. said:


> I am amazed that more people aren't going to Ford. The number of titled dogs relative to the # of his progeny is stupid good.


with you there on Ford...have thrown birds for a couple of his progeny and they can mark with the best of them...nice looking dogs too


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Dr. Ed 
Could you do a follow up on your quote "Check the classes of 2017-2020 to see who they are"? I'm not sure where to look or what your referring to. Thanks 



EdA said:


> Some of today's top producing sires have not yet made the headlines. Check the classes of 2017-2020 to see who they are.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

tucker said:


> Hi Dr. Ed
> Could you do a follow up on your quote "Check the classes of 2017-2020 to see who they are"? I'm not sure where to look or what your referring to. Thanks


I am referring to the fact that the top sires of dogs today will not be the top sires in 5 years and beyond, those sires are too young to have visible successful progeny.


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Got it. Thanks Doc.




EdA said:


> I am referring to the fact that the top sires of dogs today will not be the top sires in 5 years and beyond, those sires are too young to have visible successful progeny.


----------



## DuckDynasty (Aug 12, 2014)

I apologize as just a relative newb and doing my research for buying a pup... I found the linked tables in this thread very insightful (thanks for posting), but I must be reading it wrong as I know Grady is considered one of the most pre potent sires in history... the ratio of FC/AFC produced vs progeny is one of the worst in these tables if they are up to date. (I don't have enough posts for permission to link the URL's but you can scroll back in the thread to see the links I am referring to).

Is that simply just a function of age still at this point in time when comparing the ratio with other popular studs like Auggie, Fargo, Patton and Chopper for example? If so, is there a resource available that displays progeny vs QAA that might add some perspective of what may be to come? thanks.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Grady has many pups who went to hunt test homes and will never see a trial and have a chance to be QAA or better. Hunt tests are growing and field trials are shrinking. So it is worth a look to see how many have Master titles as well as field trial titles. Of the two Grady litters I bred, fewer than half will ever see a field trial, and a quarter of them will be trained exclusively for FT. 4 out of the first litter are QAA while 2 yo. A couple more have switched from HT to FT training because of the talent they show. Their personalities are good to boot. The feedback I have gotten is they are easy to keep as well. Good in the house and have an off switch.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Steve thanks for your kind words on Gman. He has a lot of HT dogs running that will not ever see a field trial last yr he had like 27 at the master national I think like almost 3 times more than any other sire. He has been in the top five of derby dog sires for the last 5 yrs producing two high point derby dogs. I guess 16 fc/afc s doesn't look like much when you have almost 500 progency but a couple things to consider his oldest pups are 6. He has produced 145 QAA dogs so far. One think is for sure in any breeding some will make it some won't! When you look at the number that have made it to FC/AFC status in two more yrs his success as a sire will then be something to talk about until then thanks to all you bitch owners who have taken the chance and chose Grady to breed too.
Chad


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Grady pups are still so young just wait. Chad from what ive seen going to Grady is a chance i would be more than willing to take. Speaking of studs does anyone have a windy city mighty mouse pup or know anything about him feel free to pm me opinions.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Chad Baker said:


> Steve thanks for your kind words on Gman. He has a lot of HT dogs running that will not ever see a field trial last yr he had like 27 at the master national I think like almost 3 times more than any other sire. He has been in the top five of derby dog sires for the last 5 yrs producing two high point derby dogs. I guess 16 fc/afc s doesn't look like much when you have almost 500 progency but a couple things to consider his oldest pups are 6. He has produced 145 QAA dogs so far. One think is for sure in any breeding some will make it some won't! When you look at the number that have made it to FC/AFC status in two more yrs his success as a sire will then be something to talk about until then thanks to all you bitch owners who have taken the chance and chose Grady to breed too.
> Chad


My girl PRIMER is HOT !! Smart , trainable and strong as an ox .all health clearances have come back to the good. Just gotta get more time with her training. My fault ,not the breeding . What do you people look at when you see a dog ???????? Look past the skin , look at the animal within . There is so much more than that ribbon , that weekend .My retirement in 2016 can't get here quick enough . I know that for many the bottom line is numbers. But ,from a man breeding over 20 years , sometimes pups go to non FT homes, HT homes and so on .... So , the numbers become a little off. That doesn't mean the breeding is off


----------

